# Flats



## blindsqrlz (May 7, 2013)

Took advantage of the day off and light winds. Lots of slot reds in 2-3 feet of water. Even got the surprise Spanish mack, which wighed 5.3 lbs. All caught on mirrodines. Good luck out there.


----------



## blindsqrlz (May 7, 2013)

Sorry, this was yesterday.....29 Oct


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

nice catch spanish on the flats sweet thanks to for the report


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet on a board to, that makes it 1000 times better nicely done and great catch


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Is it just me or does that look like a king?


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

i thought the same thing, maybe its just "us"


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

beach music said:


> i thought the same thing, maybe its just "us"


Kinda hard to tell on that pic- can't really see all of the lateral line- looks like a small king? I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. 
Nice report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## blindsqrlz (May 7, 2013)

As always, people on here jump to conclusions. I'm sure the FWC and judges at the rodeo would have corrected me.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn man what a hoss Spanish! Looks like a good time, especially on the board. Keep it up.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

blindsqrlz said:


> As always, people on here jump to conclusions. I'm sure the FWC and judges at the rodeo would have corrected me.


Doesn't even surprise me anymore when people do it on here. Bunch of experts, leaving "us" normal fishers small in numbers. 

Great catch. Spot fishing that shallow, or just casting towards the grass?


----------



## blindsqrlz (May 7, 2013)

Grass flats. Reds were scattered along shore and Spanish were in about 3ft chasing needlefish.


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Wasn't jumping. 1st pic doesn't show spots. 2nd pic seals the deal. By the way...I'm not "people on here". Not everyone on here is a self-proclaimed expert as you say. I happen to have asked for verification. It seems that this is a touchy deal. Please, in the future, worry about "known wannabe experts" and don't jump on people you don't know.

By the way...there was no mention of a rodeo.


----------



## Pcoladola (Oct 30, 2014)

I didt think he or anyone was trying to bash you..When I read it, it seems like he was just saying it looked like a king. plain and simple. You need to get the stick out of your ass and relax.


----------



## blindsqrlz (May 7, 2013)

Did I say anything about bashing asshole. I said jumping to conclusions. Why not, for once, trust/enjoy what someone posts instead of second guessing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Spanish or not I enjoyed the report and if it was a king in 3ft of water well that would have been very interesting and a great catch in my book. Fish on bro I think the people on the forum are just saying be certain is all.

Nice spanish by the way hahaha


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think the issue lies with you Snook. The issue lies in every post with a pic of a Spanish gets questioned... every... single... one. When I first saw the OP's pic, I KNEW someone was gonna say it. And low and behold... 3 or 4 posts in, there it is


----------



## Pcoladola (Oct 30, 2014)

blindsqrlz said:


> Did I say anything about bashing asshole. I said jumping to conclusions. Why not, for once, trust/enjoy what someone posts instead of second guessing.


Next time you guys when blindsqrlz post something dont say nothing that will offend him cause his very very sensitive.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Don't know what all the fuss is about. It's clearly a spanish mackerel and two red snappers from this angle.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Don't know what all the fuss is about. It's clearly a spanish mackerel and two red snappers from this angle.


What are you Josh, dumb? That's clearly a wahoo...


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch and nice report. Dont be put off by the assholes. There seems to be more of those on here than good fishermen. Looking fowrd to more excellent reports.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have let someone know, very respectfully, that their Spanish was a juvi king. I gave them the info on how to tell the difference. The poster was a new fisherman and was grateful for the info. However, I have to say that this not just a mistake made by new folks to the sport. We say several small kings that were attempted to be weighed in as Spanish at a tourney this year. I think a lot of it is in the way you approach it. 

By the way that is a nice catch and a stud Spanish and looks like it would have been legal even if it was a juvi king. Congrats.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Great catch. I was out yesterday morning (Halloween) and the action was moderate. Lots of surface action and small reds. I caught a nice 22" Trout. Otherwise, slower than normal.

I've been thinking about getting a paddle-board vice a kayak so I can share it with the wife. Any regrets/issues with fishing from a paddle-board.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I can see the lateral line on the second pic. That's a spanish


----------



## Bh7558 (Jun 17, 2013)

Spanish or king, same same at that size any way, don't taste no different

every one has to be so smart on here, who really cares


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice catch. If I may ask, what and where are the flats? Do you mean the sand bars off the beach? Again, thanks for the report.


----------

